# Seek And Ye Shall Find



## Casper (Dec 3, 2013)

_*On a senior citizens bus tour, while the passengers were unloading to do some sightseeing, one elderly lady stopped and whispered in the driver's ear. *_
_*She said, ''Driver, I believe that I was sexually harassed!'' The driver didn't think much of her complaint, but promised he would check into it soon. *_
_*Later, that same day, as the passengers were unloading again, a second little old lady bent down and whispered in his ear, ''Sir, I believe I was sexually harassed!'' This time, he figured he'd better look into it. *_
_*A few passengers had remained on the bus, and he decided to go back and question them, to find out if they knew what was going on. *_
_*He found one little old man crawling along the bus floor beneath the seats and stooped down to question him. ''Excuse me sir, could I help you?'' *_
_*The elderly man looked up and said, ''Well, sonny you sure can. I've lost my toupee and I'm trying to find it..." *_
_*The man continued, "I thought I'd located it twice, but they were parted in the middle, and mine is parted on the side!''
*_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 3, 2013)

:eeew:  :lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 4, 2013)

:eek1::lofl::lofl:


----------

